# How do I get app to work?



## Peewee82 (Jun 2, 2016)

I have yet to start driving because when I hit the online button, I get the following message: One or more of your documents is invalid, expired or pending review. I've told Uber this several times and they said all of my stuff has been approved and to turn my phone off and on. Nothing seems to work. What am I doing wrong?

Thanks a bunch


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

Maybe there is oversupply of drivers in your area? Joking aside, it does take a full day sometimes to clear things up with documents since humans have to take a look.


----------



## cindym (Apr 24, 2016)

I saw that message for almost three weeks, then got approved. It supposedly depends on how many were signing up at the same time as you did.


----------



## Dennisvaz (Dec 24, 2016)

I got that also. First I had just renewed my license, so I had to show that it wasn't a brand new driver's license. The only way I found this out was to follow up with some e mails. It was a pain.


----------

